# That "The World Ends With You" Teaser...yeah it's just a i



## Hadrian (Aug 24, 2012)

This may piss some people off. Square Enix today have announced that the teaser site related to The World Ends With You is...ugh...a iOS game...it's not even a sequel on iOS, it's a port.

Here is a fitting picture:








http://kotaku.com/59...-as-an-ios-game


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2012)

I laughed when I heard about this.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 24, 2012)

To be honest I'm fine with having one game in the series, not all games need sequels.SE really played you people, they trolled you guys good and proper. You only have yourselves to blame.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 24, 2012)

This comic is more appropriate than ever.





Squenix have a terrible tendency for hyping up things with countdown clocks that don't deserve it.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 24, 2012)

iod and not android? more things to be disappointed about.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 24, 2012)

F*** YOU SQUAREENIX. YOU GOT MY HOPES UP.


----------



## 324atk (Aug 24, 2012)

raulpica said:


> F*** YOU SQUAREENIX. YOU GOT MY HOPES UP.


Agreed, once again Square Enix, I am disappoint.


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2012)

Personally I give Square's trolling an 8.6/10.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Could have been a lot better if it was a game on PS Vita or 3DS.

Oh well.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 24, 2012)

Am i the only one who doesnt really want a follow up to twewy?

The first game was really cool when it came out, it was 1 of a kind and had great music and a great story, sure. However, i have tried to go back and re-play that game and i just dont feel the same way about it as when i played it the first time, the battle system was really clever and cool first time round but 2nd time it feels dull and repetative and there is no way in hell that they will make a 2nd game have the same strong emotional impact and interest factor of the 1st game.

They should just let this game series die. it was a fantastic one of a kind game. keep it that way.


----------



## mameks (Aug 24, 2012)

seriously, this is fucking stupid


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 24, 2012)

This is just hilarious now.


----------



## jrk190 (Aug 24, 2012)

This is the part where I go hang myself from depression. iOS? GO BURN IN HELL, SQUARE ENIX! God, I'm so pissed right now. Like, what the hell are they thinking! They better be making a damn sequal or something for the 3DS though, or I'm going to personally kill the director. *Rages, then throws his laptop against the wall*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks twewy would control like shit on a phone? You have to do all those specific touch patterns pretty quickly if you don't want to fail miserably.


----------



## Vaze (Aug 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> iod and not android? more things to be disappointed about.



Most of the smartphone games/ports that SquareEnix created are for iOS first (Crystal Defenders, Vanguard, Chaos Rings Series, Song Summoner, Chrono Trigger, etc)

then usually some months later they will create the Android one


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2012)

haha. well, it was too obvious to be twewy 2. 

so there's really something.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 24, 2012)

not a bad idea for the company. maybe the fans were unhappy but just like ff3 ds, we have twewy for the ios. fitting!

PS - I dont understand this. is there a bot to like each and every one of emigre's post?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 24, 2012)

Vaze said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > iod and not android? more things to be disappointed about.
> ...


Apart from Crystal defenders I haven't even seen the others you mentioned on Android, still doesn't reduce disappointments for once Android should be first and ios people should suffer these month waits.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Aug 24, 2012)

https://twitter.com/brilingual/status/238893262570651648
This is the twitter account of a guy who worked on the TWEWY localization.
Don't keep your hopes up, but at least we have something to cling on
And fuck you Squeenix for pulling a Capcom


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2012)

D: Goddammit!

@[member='Narayan']

I blame you! 

You know why...


----------



## Arras (Aug 24, 2012)

What I don't understand is how the dual screen controls will work. It's hard enough to try controlling Neku with your finger while it's blocking your sight, but the top screen as well? And the screen would be TINY if it was split in two on an iPhone. Much too small to precisely activate all of the tap and swipe commands.


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 24, 2012)

They had to get everyone's hopes up....


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Aug 24, 2012)

Why? They made a FRIGGIN' COUNTDOWN TIMER...

...FOR AN iOS PORT?


----------



## Depravo (Aug 24, 2012)

You all have only your youthful, naive hopes to blame. The sooner life teaches you to be bitter, cynical pessimists the sooner you'll be immune to things like this.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Aug 24, 2012)

This really isn't anything bad. At least they remembered this game exists and are probably going to be working on a sequel depending on how well the sales for this go.


----------



## NightsOwl (Aug 24, 2012)

Ow. My dreams. I feel them crushing under the disappointment.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 24, 2012)

I applaud SE for their epic trolling. XD
I give them a 9.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2012)

Paarish said:


> D: Goddammit!
> 
> @[member='Narayan']
> 
> ...


you have to be glad it's an iOS port. 

what i said was worse.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 24, 2012)

Lube_Skyballer said:


> Why? They made a FRIGGIN' COUNTDOWN TIMER...
> 
> ...FOR AN iOS PORT?


Square Enix are bastards like this, they really are.

GUESS WHAT KIDS! THE NEXT INSTALMENT IN YOUR FAVOURITE GAME SERIES IS GOING TO BE AN MMO!
YOU KIDS LOVE THOSE, RIGHT?!


----------



## Giratina3 (Aug 24, 2012)

Square Enix must be laughing in their offices right now.






Trolololololololololololol

Seriously though.... The World Ends With You on iOS?
Was it REAAAAAAAALLY necessary to count down to something so... insignificant?
Nice troll though, they really did hype up the entire world on this sites meaning, now it's been revealed *removes from favorites/bookmarks*

WHAT A LET DOWN!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 24, 2012)

[yt]5M1_QJMrTB0[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 24, 2012)

The line between teasing the fandom and abusing it is a very thin one indeed.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 24, 2012)

Ha, I read about this (somewhere else) and came straight here.
Im sort of cut, getting my hopes up. xD my friend's going to be annoyed when i tell him about this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > D: Goddammit!
> ...


Hehehe, I'm the one who said it would be an iOS port, and yet Paary blames you~


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


must have been because my prediction was the worst one.
@[member='Paarish']


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2012)

Square Enix, busy trolling again?


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2012)

Gahars said:


> The line between teasing the fandom and abusing it is a very thin one indeed.



That just sounds kinky.


----------



## YoshiKart (Aug 24, 2012)

Aww, table flip. I was hoping for something like The World Ends with U (even though the Japanese name wouldn't be relevant).
You win some, you lose some dignity getting trolled by Squeenix.


----------



## Squirps (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe the iOS port was just ONE of the announcements that Square Enix had? (hopefully?)

One of the guys who worked on the NA localization team tweeted this in response to the leak:






Maybe I'm desperate, but there might still be a possibility of TWEWY 2 or maybe some OTHER TWEWY related game being announced besides the iOS port?  (Kinda similar to how CoD announced both Black Ops: Declassified AND Black Ops 2? I don't know...)

Guess we'll have to wait and see until the actual countdown ends, haha. 

EDIT: Screwed up uploading the image, haha.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe there is more to it, i'll hold my rage till the countdown is over. Though i'm not getting my hopes up at this point.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 24, 2012)

I won't say anything yet SE loves to troll so they could be trolling saying its an iOS game Yao piss people off the announce the game 3 days from now as a sequel/remake for 3ds

Honestly I dunno how an iOS version would work I believe you needed 2 screens


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 24, 2012)

Fucking LOOOL

This is how you all look right now:



Spoiler


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Maybe there is more to it, i'll hold my rage till the countdown is over. Though i'm not getting my hopes up at this point.


At this stage, I'm pretty sure nothing can get my hopes up now.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 24, 2012)

I'll pay to see how awful it is to play a 2-screen game on one tiny touchscreen.


----------



## bowser (Aug 24, 2012)

I love how people are acting like The World Ends With This.

Oh well, I guess it's back to Square One.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 24, 2012)

Ill buy it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 24, 2012)

bowser said:


> I love how people are acting like The World Ends With This.
> 
> Oh well, I guess it's back to Square One.



Leave witty and sarcastic comments to the professionals.


----------



## Devin (Aug 24, 2012)

You mean. I've had this website open in my browser for the past 6~ days... for a iOS port.. Great.


----------



## Coto (Aug 24, 2012)

.........................

That's why I prefer Namco, TrI-Ace, Tri-Crescendo, wolf team, whatever is different from Team Square (yeah Enix got stuck there..guess I can live with that)


----------



## JakePsycho (Aug 24, 2012)

At least it has a decent soundtrack.


----------



## bowser (Aug 24, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> bowser said:
> 
> 
> > I love how people are acting like The World Ends With This.
> ...


I know those were bad puns but I wrote them anyway on purpose for fun.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey we can look at it this way, at the very least we got a cool remix of Calling and Twister which is more then most of us thought we would get two weeks ago.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

I didn't think there was anywhere else to go with the story after TWEWY ended. Excuse me for being dumb, but how could a sequel even happen?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I didn't think there was anywhere else to go with the story after TWEWY ended. Excuse me for being dumb, but how could a sequel even happen?



It's Square Enix. They'll find a way.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I didn't think there was anywhere else to go with the story after TWEWY ended. Excuse me for being dumb, but how could a sequel even happen?


It doesn't need to be a sequel, it just has to expand upon the world they have established. It could be a prequel or any of the other types of games they make to get around that problem. 

(That being said i really respect games that actually give you a sense of closure. So many games prepare for sequels and the like so they never really feel complete)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 24, 2012)

bowser said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > bowser said:
> ...



Don't worry about it. A shit thread about a shit game deserves shit humor.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 24, 2012)

emigre said:


> Personally I give Square's trolling an 8.6/10.



I only give it a 4. I mean, really, Square doing something the fans want?


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 24, 2012)

NvM


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 24, 2012)

Hopefully it'll be on Android :/


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 24, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> This is the part where I go hang myself from depression. iOS? GO BURN IN HELL, SQUARE ENIX! God, I'm so pissed right now. Like, what the hell are they thinking! They better be making a damn sequal or something for the 3DS though, or I'm going to personally kill the director. *Rages, then throws his laptop against the wall*


Now that is taking video games too seriously.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I didn't think there was anywhere else to go with the story after TWEWY ended. Excuse me for being dumb, but how could a sequel even happen?



See everything that came after Kingdom Hearts 1 for reference.


----------



## Squirps (Aug 24, 2012)

aguyyyy said:


> Maybe the iOS port was just ONE of the announcements that Square Enix had? (hopefully?)
> 
> One of the guys who worked on the NA localization team tweeted this in response to the leak:
> 
> ...



Do you think we can add this tweet to the original post just to show that there actually might be something else other than the iOS port maybe? :/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 24, 2012)

How the fuck are you even going to play TWEWY properly on the iPhone? No buttons and there is only one screen.


Countdown isn't over, though. TWEWY 2 3DS. ;o;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

soulx said:


> How the fuck are you even going to play TWEWY properly on the iPhone? No buttons and there is only one screen.



It's not like it was very playable on the DS either. Hurr hurr.

Probably just make the "top screen" autopilot or cut the screen in half (imagine holding the phone longways) and put a virtual D-Pad on one side and the other side is touchscreen stuff. It requires it to be less than a straightforward port but it's a solution.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > How the fuck are you even going to play TWEWY properly on the iPhone? No buttons and there is only one screen.
> ...



I actually didn't think it was. I found the touch only controls worked half ass at best. Some of the music was catchy but a lot of the time it was too repetitive and annoying and distracting.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



I was kinda implying that the touchscreen controls all around were half assed.

Also for my previous comment, I meant that the the screen would be cut left/right not up/down.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 24, 2012)

iOS?
Why choose iOS for this port?
Why not the 3DS or the Vita?


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> iOS?
> Why choose iOS for this port?
> Why not the 3DS or the Vita?



Cuz IOS has greater user bade innit.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 24, 2012)

aguyyyy said:


> aguyyyy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the iOS port was just ONE of the announcements that Square Enix had? (hopefully?)
> ...



I'm pretty hopeful for this. They could just be using this iOS thing as something to upset us, and announce TWEWY 2 after the countdown.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 24, 2012)

emigre said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > iOS?
> ...


Larger user base doesn't mean anything when most of your users are conditioned to paying $1 or $2 for games.


And knowing Square Enix, they'll price this at like $15/20 like they did with FF: Dimensions ($30). At the very least, they should have done a 3DS port/remake.


----------



## Vaze (Aug 24, 2012)

aguyyyy said:


> Do you think we can add this tweet to the original post just to show that there actually might be something else other than the iOS port maybe? :/



I don't think it's a really good idea, since if then it really is only an iOS port without anything else, giving people another hope like this will create more rages

Kind of better if we just take it now, then IF there is something else we will be happy together, and if it's not, we will just forget it


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

DS1 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think there was anywhere else to go with the story after TWEWY ended. Excuse me for being dumb, but how could a sequel even happen?
> ...



The Kingdom Hearts storyline is such a tangled mess, I'm surprised anyone can keep it straight.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I didn't think there was anywhere else to go with the story after TWEWY ended. Excuse me for being dumb, but how could a sequel even happen?


Secret ending.



Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Aug 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> iod and not android? more things to be disappointed about.


Do you know how difficult it is to make games run decently on all Android hardware compared to iOS? It's a lot more difficult. 

Also on topic: I didn't really like The World Ends With You all that much. I lost interest mid-way. But I don't think a game like that belongs on iOS. I consider iOS / Android games are best with the pickup-and-play mindset. I don't think games with heavy story belong on those platforms(Well, maybe tablets).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...




I won't lie, it's hard, it took me a while to make sense of everything and get everything in order. But once you do, it ends up being a pretty good story.


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> PS - I dont understand this. is there a bot to like each and every one of emigre's post?



Possibly, definitely, maybe.


----------



## jrk190 (Aug 25, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> jrk190 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the part where I go hang myself from depression. iOS? GO BURN IN HELL, SQUARE ENIX! God, I'm so pissed right now. Like, what the hell are they thinking! They better be making a damn sequal or something for the 3DS though, or I'm going to personally kill the director. *Rages, then throws his laptop against the wall*
> ...


Oh, just outta rage. This is just stupid. I'll probably pirate it or something...


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 25, 2012)

Knew it, i just knew it


----------



## gameandmatch (Aug 25, 2012)

What I find hilarious is that people are complaining about getting their hopes up for a sequel, only to be crushed. SE never said anything/gave out hints that this will be sequel. Seriously, I thought it was going to be a port to the 3ds with enhance graphics, new songs, new elements to the gameplay, and an extended storyline but again SE never said that thus I can't get angry at them.


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 25, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > jrk190 said:
> ...


OR, you can just not give a fuck and move along. Video games aren't necessary to input into the equation of life.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2012)

I saw this coming, Thats pretty much square enix for you.

Look at Chrono trigger and Kingdom hearts, SO MANY PORTABLES :c


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 25, 2012)

gameandmatch said:


> What I find hilarious is that people are complaining about getting their hopes up for a sequel, only to be crushed. SE never said anything/gave out hints that this will be sequel. Seriously, I thought it was going to be a port to the 3ds with enhance graphics, new songs, new elements to the gameplay, and an extended storyline but again SE never said that thus I can't get angry at them.


But instead of doing something new, they made a countdown for a port that'll probably cost $15-$20.


----------



## gameandmatch (Aug 25, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> gameandmatch said:
> 
> 
> > What I find hilarious is that people are complaining about getting their hopes up for a sequel, only to be crushed. SE never said anything/gave out hints that this will be sequel. Seriously, I thought it was going to be a port to the 3ds with enhance graphics, new songs, new elements to the gameplay, and an extended storyline but again SE never said that thus I can't get angry at them.
> ...


Yeah that's something to be slightly angry about, not "SE:"It's a iOS port!!! people:"OMG!!! THEY SAID IT WAS GOING TO BE A SEQUEL AND IT'S NOT!!!! RAWR, RAWR, RAWR HARRY POTTER!"


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 25, 2012)

gameandmatch said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > gameandmatch said:
> ...


That's where I agree with you since they didn't say anything sequel wise but a lot of people assume they did.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I didn't think there was anywhere else to go with the story after TWEWY ended. Excuse me for being dumb, but how could a sequel even happen?


It happened in Kingdom Hearts 3D.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 25, 2012)

I am legitimately saddened by this. Don't know why they made a fancy website dedicated to an iOS port, you can't blame people for speculating something bigger.


----------



## gameandmatch (Aug 25, 2012)

mezut360 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think there was anywhere else to go with the story after TWEWY ended. Excuse me for being dumb, but how could a sequel even happen?
> ...



Not really. Kh2 left off with a cliff hanger and so did kh 3d


----------



## Fluto (Aug 25, 2012)

gameandmatch said:


> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


No I mean in KH3D, it explains why the TWEWY characters are in the game ... sort of.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 25, 2012)

All the rage, disappointment and tears... ;_;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

mezut360 said:


> No I mean in KH3D, it explains why the TWEWY characters are in the game ... sort of.



The short explanation is "We have the same obnoxious fanbases that have a lot of overlay together so we combined them."


----------



## DS1 (Aug 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



The other day I saw a guy playing one of the crappy spinoffs and I was like, "WHY?!" and he said, "I'm trying to get the story straight before the next one comes out." -_-


----------



## Taik (Aug 25, 2012)

A bit off-topic but the Kingdom Hearts games aren't spinoffs. 
A spinoff would be Kingdom Hearts Karting or whatever.
They are side games if you wish to call them so.
And they are far from crappy (well okay Days was meh but Coded had some interesting additions to the gameplay).

The story isn't that complicated really, just read some explanations online and you'll understand it pretty quickly


----------



## emigre (Aug 25, 2012)

Taik said:


> A bit off-topic but the Kingdom Hearts games aren't spinoffs.
> A spinoff would be Kingdom Hearts Karting or whatever.
> They are side games if you wish to call them so.
> And they are far from crappy (well okay Days was meh but Coded had some interesting additions to the gameplay).
> ...



I think needing to read online explanations of the story insinuates the story is convoluted or at least poorly told.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 25, 2012)

https://twitter.com/brilingual/status/238893262570651648
*GOD PLEASE IF YOU EXIST, MAKE THE IOS THING FALSE, I'LL PRAY EVERYDAY AND DEVOTE MY LIFE TO SPREADING FAITH AND SERVING YOU*


----------



## Zeroneo (Aug 25, 2012)

iOS is certainly real and you really shouldn't be expecting more good things out of this.


----------



## danweb (Aug 25, 2012)

I asked Square Enix Europe for a comment on this and this is how they responded:

"We can't comment on that but we do highly recommend you keep an eye on the website."

The whole conversation can be found here:

https://twitter.com/...990510180675584


----------



## Arras (Aug 25, 2012)

DS1 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > DS1 said:
> ...


Bit offtopic, but he could've just played KH3D and read the included story summaries of all previous games in the series, including the spinoffs. (Except maybe Re:coded but that has no story anyway)


----------



## DS1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Arras said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



Not at all, I should tell the dude that he can play that instead.


----------



## Taik (Aug 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Taik said:
> 
> 
> > A bit off-topic but the Kingdom Hearts games aren't spinoffs.
> ...


I meant if you can't understand what's going on just check online. It's nothing too complicated but it can be pretty weird sometimes.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree, kh isn't much of mindfuck, not anymore.
Well i kept thinking about it alot till i got my answers.


----------



## PyroSpark (Aug 25, 2012)

WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT????


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 25, 2012)

PyroSpark said:


> WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT????


I completely agree, it should be on Android first.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

Expect a bullshit price point for it too.


----------



## PyroSpark (Aug 25, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> PyroSpark said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT????
> ...



;_;....Yes, of course.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 25, 2012)

Did any of people think that by releasing the game on IOS they were merely doing market research to determine whether there was enough interest in the series before they decide to invest in a sequel


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 25, 2012)

Taik said:


> Kingdom Hearts Karting


I hope no one would make such a game, even if there are enough characters to pull it off. 


Anyway, I hope this is a double troll and there is something better.


----------



## PyroSpark (Aug 25, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Did any of people think that by releasing the game on IOS they were merely doing market research to determine whether there was enough interest in the series before they decide to invest in a sequel



Of all platforms, though?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Did any of people think that by releasing the game on IOS they were merely doing market research to determine whether there was enough interest in the series before they decide to invest in a sequel


It was a thought.

I don't see why they couldn't put this on 3DS eShop or something. A lot of developers should port their DS titles to their, some already have to DSiWare (the cheap shitty games like Commando: Steel Disaster) but I think a lot of these high profile publishers are missing out on some good sales.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

PyroSpark said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of people think that by releasing the game on IOS they were merely doing market research to determine whether there was enough interest in the series before they decide to invest in a sequel
> ...



What's wrong with iOS? It has a bit of a different demographic, it can work for the game, and it's available across a wide variety of devices. Why release it on the 3DS when people can just play the DS version, the Vita which is selling poorly, the Wii which is dead, or the Xbox 360 or PS3 which are just honestly too large for a game like this.

If anything they're testing to see how far the appeal of the franchise can go and may help determine if it's worth expanding.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 25, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Did any of people think that by releasing the game on IOS they were merely doing market research to determine whether there was enough interest in the series before they decide to invest in a sequel


On that crap platform? I doubt it.

If they were wanting market research then they would release it on everything from PCs, to PS3 to Xbox to Wii and Android not just icrap.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 25, 2012)

Not that it means much but you guys saw this correct?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 25, 2012)

So there might be a sequel after all of atleast a port with more content.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of people think that by releasing the game on IOS they were merely doing market research to determine whether there was enough interest in the series before they decide to invest in a sequel
> ...



Oh hurr hurr I hate Apple their so dumb hurr hurr. The iOS hate train stopped being cool to ride years ago.


The issue with those platforms is that odds are the same people who bought the game already would just buy the game again or not bother to buy it at all. They're almost all the same demographic. Or the other issue is that the console is dead (Wii) or has shit controls to use with it (Xbox 360 or PS3).

Square Enix isn't going to invest in a brand that can't expand. When was the last time Square Enix kept going on a brand that can't go multiplatform and reach millions of sales?


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 25, 2012)

Um, kotaku and the twitter post are denying anything defenite.. Keep waiting a little longer... but I'm certainly dissappointed if this were to be iOS...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > yusuo said:
> ...


They could still do things with the DS or 3DS like an extended port or something instead of doing a rerelease on the icrap and I don't do it because its "cool" I want to do it because they're a bitch of a company that doesn't deserve anything after what they did to Samsung but that is a conversation for a different thread.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> On that crap platform? I doubt it.
> 
> If they were wanting market research then they would release it on everything from PCs, to PS3 to Xbox to Wii and Android not just icrap.


Ok you have proved that you're fucking stupid.  Wii? WII? You know how many people would buy it on there? Hardly anyone, it's a dead platform for these kind of games and most people have a DS anyway so they can play it on there. Other platforms, it would not work well and then we just have 3DS and other than eShop it would be dumb to release it any other way.

iOS is a huge platform, even for types of these games they have a market.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 25, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > On that crap platform? I doubt it.
> ...


You do know that I only ran down console names with little regard to if its dead or not but my point stands that they could've done something on the 3DS or DS atleast and give it some life like I said earlier an extended port or release it on the eShop.


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > On that crap platform? I doubt it.
> ...


but that still doesn't guarantee a success. I mean, come on, how would you have TWEWY on an iOS device? How would it play  But im 2nd'ing the Wii part, nobody wants that anymore etc. etc.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

boktor666 said:


> but that still doesn't guarantee a success. I mean, come on, how would you have TWEWY on an iOS device? How would it play  But im 2nd'ing the Wii part, nobody wants that anymore etc. etc.


Of course it doesn't but they're reaching out to a wider audience. How would it play? Don't you have an imagination? I can easily picture how it would play.

I'm not defending iOS, it does the job and nothing more but it's an attractive platform for developers like SE and their previous success with the platform has led them to release this game onto the service. They're not stupid, they have obviously done the research.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 25, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > On that crap platform? I doubt it.
> ...



Except they'd have to sell it for damn cheap on the iOS platform, I don't know very many people that pay a lot for games on there. And let's be honest, Square has never sold anything cheap on the store.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> You do know that I only ran down console names with little regard to if its dead or not but my point stands that they could've done something on the 3DS or DS atleast and give it some life like I said earlier an extended port or release it on the eShop.



But you could at least run down consoles with common sense.

Also they don't want market research, they want success.

Additionally, who the fuck would wish for a port of this to the 3DS? For Square Enix it really does nothing to expand the brand and for everyone else they're basically gonna end up rebuying the game. I guess people may go "oh well devil survivor overclocked" but even that felt like a stupid idea when they could've just done Devil Survivor 2 instead.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except they'd have to sell it for damn cheap on the iOS platform, I don't know very many people that pay a lot for games on there. And let's be honest, Square has never sold anything cheap on the store.


You may not know many people who would but there are people who do. They release something at a stupid price and it sells, their games stay in the top 10 selling titles for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Naridar (Aug 25, 2012)

iOS and Android markets are geared towards simple and cheap games. Square Enix apparently didn't get the memo, just look at FF dimensions: ~30 USD, for a game that's about the same production value as FFIV-V-VI. Needless to say, you could probably get all 3 of these games for the GBA (OR FF VII, VIII and IX on PSN) for the same price. Just like FF III for 15$?! When Angry Birds is sold for 1 USD and with this tactic, outsold every single video game franchise (YES, including Mario. Twofold. Pokemon fivefold and Final Fantasy tenfold. Just saying). I'm not saying iOS and Android are inferior platforms, I'm saying that Square Enix is using them in an asinine way. They're not meant for 30-hour epic RPGs by nature, they're not meant for complex games at all.

Needless to say, my expectations about SE recently are quickly dropping below zero. They screwed up almost every franchise they had: rushed FFXIII-2 and a sidelined Versus XIII, a second - and hopefully the last - abysmal online FF, more Kingdom Hearts spinoffs instead of a definite KH3, zero effort FFVII rerelease - after claiming a VII remake would ruin the FF series -, no sequel for the smash hit TWEWY, insulting 3DS owners with Theatrythm instead of a Dissidia game, and a Dragon Quest MMO?! Seriously, what were they even thinking? If their Tomb Raider reboot falls flat too, they'll be next in the pit beside EA and Bioware.

My advice: want a good JRPG? Mistwalker, Atlus, Level-5, Nippon Ichi or Bandai Namco. Forget about Square.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 25, 2012)

Naridar said:


> My advice: want a good JRPG? Mistwalker, Atlus, Level-5, Nippon Ichi or Bandai Namco. Forget about Square.


Alot of us JRPG fans already has. I hate how Atlus USA works but otherwise Atlus in general is better than Square Enix.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 25, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Except they'd have to sell it for damn cheap on the iOS platform, I don't know very many people that pay a lot for games on there. And let's be honest, Square has never sold anything cheap on the store.
> ...



I'm not saying it doesn't sell, but is it enough of an investment I'm saying. I mean, if it sells even 50k on iOS, then what's stopping it from selling 50k on the Wii? Easily 50k would buy it on the Wii.


----------



## Arras (Aug 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > You do know that I only ran down console names with little regard to if its dead or not but my point stands that they could've done something on the 3DS or DS atleast and give it some life like I said earlier an extended port or release it on the eShop.
> ...


I have to agree that a 3DS port would be a plain waste of money. They might as well reprint the original DS carts, those are playable in 3DSes too.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


Indeed, It sold quite a lot for a first title in a new franchise.


> In Japan, the game premiered as the second-best selling DS title during the week of July 27, 2007.[69]Nearly 193,000 units were sold in Japan by the end of 2007.[70] _The World Ends with You_ sold 43,000 copies during April 2008 in North America.[71] The first shipment of the game sold out mid-May[72] and a second shipment was made in mid-June 2008.[73] The game was the top-selling DS title the week of its release[74] and again two weeks later.[75] As of September 30, 2008, _The World Ends With You_ has sold approximately 140,000 copies in North America and 20,000 copies in Europe.




Quite a large numbers of sold games for a new franchise first title. (about 650k World wide)

Source:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_with_You
http://www.vgchartz.com/game/16116/the-world-ends-with-you/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Quite a large numbers of sold games for a new franchise first title. (about 650k World wide)
> 
> Source:
> http://en.wikipedia....d_Ends_with_You
> http://www.vgchartz....-ends-with-you/



650K =/= Square Enix numbers.

Also might as well save everyone the trouble with "vgchartz sucks" by saying VGChartz sucks.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a large numbers of sold games for a new franchise first title. (about 650k World wide)
> ...


I don't care if vgchartz sucks or not, at least it gives somewhat of an estimated sold units.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 26, 2012)

goddamnit Square Enix...I actually was starting to gain my faith back in you...guess I pushed my standards too much..the SquareSoft that we all know and love is gone.


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> > but that still doesn't guarantee a success. I mean, come on, how would you have TWEWY on an iOS device? How would it play  But im 2nd'ing the Wii part, nobody wants that anymore etc. etc.
> ...


It's true that reaching out to a wider audience is a good marketing strategy, but I still have troubles imagining TWEWY on any kind of iOS device. The touching part is amazingly fitting, i gotta give that to SE, but I just have troubles seeing the TOP SCREEN combat in action on the iOS devices. If they're not implementing it, a core aspect of the game would be lost, thus pissing off everyone. Still, if they figure out a way to do it, we will again have to see if it'll be successfull.


----------



## danweb (Aug 26, 2012)

Last 10 minutes of the countdown everyone. We can still hope:

www.dft.ba/-TWEWYcountdown


----------



## Giratina3 (Aug 26, 2012)

danweb said:


> Last 10 minutes of the countdown everyone. We can still hope:
> 
> www.dft.ba/-TWEWYcountdown


In some countries yes. But for me it's still got 9 hours.


----------



## danweb (Aug 26, 2012)

Giratina3 said:


> danweb said:
> 
> 
> > Last 10 minutes of the countdown everyone. We can still hope:
> ...



Well, it has ended here but all that happened is that the countdown glitched out.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2012)

Seems there will be a PS version of The World Ends With You or am I wrong?

EDIT: Nevermind I read PS instead of DS. There'll just be an iOS version.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 26, 2012)

They're apparently put in a new battle system and completely redrawn all of the graphics in HD.
For a fucking mobile release.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osRNt8ai9FM

Last I checked the video it has 5 likes, 68 dislikes. People are pissed about this.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 26, 2012)

LOL!
SquareEnix are a bunch of trolls.
Guy on Twitter was also in on this.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 26, 2012)

Website's up, Glad I didn't have too much hope for it. People are not gonna be happy.


----------



## stab244 (Aug 26, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> They're apparently put in a new battle system and completely redrawn all of the graphics in HD.
> For a fucking mobile release.
> 
> 
> ...



I can't blame people for being pissed but they were the ones who had high expectations...

Anyways, the new battle system makes sense since there is a convenient lack of buttons on the iPhone (or most modern smartphones for that matter) that makes it hard to make it exactly as it was in the DS. As for whether this was worth such a huge hype up, no it was not. Just a PR release would have sufficed. Now they got a huge mob of angry fans. Great job, Square.

EDIT: Just went to the full site since it's up. Wow MSRP is $18 for the iPhone and $20 for the iPad. Go to [heck], Square. At least release it on Android too XD.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 26, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


>





Hadrian said:


> How would it play? Don't you have an imagination? I can easily picture how it would play.


Is that how you pictured it?

They should have put on the e-shop with extra contents at least.

I so wish they didn't disable the comments.


----------



## Giratina3 (Aug 26, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> They're apparently put in a new battle system and completely redrawn all of the graphics in HD.
> For a fucking mobile release.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=osRNt8ai9FM
> ...


http://www.square-enix.co.jp/subarashiki-solo-remix/en/index.html The teaser site has been updated.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm feeling very meh about this.
I would've preferred another story or something.

I'll probably end up pirating it out of curiosity.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Aug 26, 2012)

Square Enix shouldn't focus on iOS/mobile games.
When I play games on my iPhone they last 1-5 minutes per session. I never played an iPhone game for longer than say 10 minutes.
That's why rpgs like FFI-III and TWEWY won't work on iOS. The iPhone is meant for short games, just pick up and play while waiting for the bus.
20-30 hrs RPG wont work, the iPhone isn't designed for that. If you play TWEWY on your iPhone for 2-3 hours, you'll be left with an iPhone with an dead battery for the rest of the day


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

WAIT WAIT WAIT. People are complaining about them taking the time to redraw the graphics and possibly make a battle system that wasn't such a mess like the first game.

I think people are just really hating this because it's an iOS game. If it was the same thing for the 3DS or Vita or anything else I'm sure people would be ecstatic.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT. People are complaining about them taking the time to redraw the graphics and possibly make a battle system that wasn't such a mess like the first game.
> 
> I think people are just really hating this because it's an iOS game. If it was the same thing for the 3DS or Vita or anything else I'm sure people would be ecstatic.



I just think it's going to be hilarious, because Squenix + iOS/Android = Hilariously ridiculous price points.


----------



## NightsOwl (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT. People are complaining about them taking the time to redraw the graphics and possibly make a battle system that wasn't such a mess like the first game.
> 
> I think people are just really hating this because it's an iOS game. If it was the same thing for the 3DS or Vita or anything else I'm sure people would be ecstatic.


I dunnoooooo. How do you use two fingers on an iPad/iPhone for two characters? Seems like either pointer and middle with one hand, or pointers on both hands. Seems... clumsy.

Redrawn graphics..? I personally don't like. They look pretty blurry and unappealing. But the High Quality Music I'm looking forward to.

The twitter integration and Tinpin wifi thing are definite positives. I loved Tin Pin.

Overall though, for 20 dollars... I don't know... It doesn't seem worth it for such little new.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > WAIT WAIT WAIT. People are complaining about them taking the time to redraw the graphics and possibly make a battle system that wasn't such a mess like the first game.
> ...



$20 is not ridiculous, it is disturbingly fair for a real game with no gimmicks or DLC.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 26, 2012)

1.015 dislikes. Serves them right


----------



## Paarish (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT. People are complaining about them taking the time to redraw the graphics and possibly make a battle system that wasn't such a mess like the first game.
> 
> I think people are just really hating this because it's an iOS game. If it was the same thing for the 3DS or Vita or anything else I'm sure people would be ecstatic.


I think people are more annoyed about the fact that they had a countdown for a port.
People were getting hyped over a game that they've played before.

Though the new battle system looks very interesting.  
I would like to give it a go.


----------



## iFish (Aug 26, 2012)

After seeing that video I'm pretty excited for it. But SE has a terrible habbit of not understanding how properly price iOS apps. Which will probably decided whether I buy it or not. 

I've been putting off renewing Spotify Premium for the past few weeks and of this game is


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think people are just really hating this because it's an iOS game.


Wait, I thought it was fairly obvious, no?


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

This thread really is one long whiny angst fest from Square fans.

Quite fitting, isn't it?


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Aug 26, 2012)

My hype meter is empty.

After hearing of the possibility of being iPhone/iPad-only, I abandoned most of my hope anyways and now I see that was a good decision.

I just hope they're ready to release it for $1-2 (even though I saw on a previous post it had a tentative price of like $18 for iPhone and $20 for iPad) because that's what most iPhone/iPad users WILL expect.

edit- LOL COMMENTS ARE DISABLED IN THE VIDEO! (And it's got around 12:1 dislikes)


----------



## Devin (Aug 26, 2012)

iFish said:


> After seeing that video I'm pretty excited for it. But SE has a terrible habbit of not understanding how properly price iOS apps. Which will probably decided whether I buy it or not.
> 
> I've been putting off renewing Spotify Premium for the past few weeks and of this game is


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 26, 2012)

So tired of these not being universal apps and instead being separate releases between the Pad and others. For $20 I think its more than reasonable to make it a universal app.


----------



## iFish (Aug 26, 2012)

AshuraZro said:


> So tired of these not being universal apps and instead being separate releases between the Pad and others. For $20 I think its more than reasonable to make it a universal app.


I agree. The iPad version should be universal. 

On another note, I don't think I'll spend $20 on this game.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 26, 2012)

Seems like something that would work better on bigger screens.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Aug 26, 2012)

I fucking knew it.

I can't stop choking right now. Also look at all those dislikes on the announcement trailer. This shit is full of red. Serves them right.


----------



## ShadowSora13 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think they troll us this will release ofc but i think we have to w8 for something epic soon ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2012)

tsss i'm gonna *pirate *buy it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

NightsOwl said:


> I dunnoooooo. How do you use two fingers on an iPad/iPhone for two characters? Seems like either pointer and middle with one hand, or pointers on both hands. Seems... clumsy.
> 
> Redrawn graphics..? I personally don't like. They look pretty blurry and unappealing. But the High Quality Music I'm looking forward to.
> 
> ...



A) The battle system is different.
B) How do these look blurry? Is your eyesight fading? They look a lot more crisp than the DS version. The iPhone has more power and it shows.
C) How much were you willing to pay for the original? Or did we all pirate it like I did?



Pingouin7 said:


> Seems like something that would work better on bigger screens.



Because there's definitely not a device in the market right now with a 9.7in screen that runs iOS.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> C) How much were you willing to pay for the original? Or did we all pirate it like I did?


Some shops like GAME sell it for £5, which is almost $8. 
I think that's a much better price for the game than $20. SE overprices everything they put on digital markets for phones.


----------



## iFish (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm hoping they're not lazy and make all th graphics "retina" for the iPhone/iPod touch with said screens. Same for the iPad. 

If that's the case, it'll look way better than the DS counterparts


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

People who are annoyed about the countdown only have themselves to blame.

It actually looks like an improvement on the original game, I'd personally won't buy it as I've had my fill of the game already but then it wasn't targeted at those like me.


----------



## NightsOwl (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> NightsOwl said:
> 
> 
> > I dunnoooooo. How do you use two fingers on an iPad/iPhone for two characters? Seems like either pointer and middle with one hand, or pointers on both hands. Seems... clumsy.
> ...


A) I know the Battle System is different. But as far as I can tell you control both characters with the touch screen. That seems odd considering you have to consistently attack with Neku and then do other stuff with Beat/Joshua/Shiki. I could be completely wrong, but as for how that goes, I just kind of think that'd be a bit clumsy with the iPad if you have to use two fingers that wont reach across the whole screen, forcing you to use one hand and switch back and forth or use both hands, which doesn't really work well when you're on the go all the time. Your fingers covering most of the screen on the iPhone is... meh? Granted, that's figuring you have to use 2 fingers, you might not at all. Maybe I'm thinking about it too strangely.

B) Alright, maybe not blurry. But they look... bold, with no added detail? (Edit: I had the wonderful Idea that not clicking on the pictures would let me see how well they are actually drawn, I'm a moron and I feel extremely stupid.) They definitely look BETTER than the DS graphics, but I'm just saying it looks a bit strange. (To me) And yes, I do have eye problems actually. =P

C) I payed full price for the original. Even if I didn't though, 20 dollars for a game that's been out for years and came out at 30/35 is a bit steep, In my opinion. I personally wouldn't pay that for mostly the same game again. And I loved it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 26, 2012)

They can improve the game as much as they want. The thing is, people who already played the original game, played it to death and thus any replay value of the iOS game is gone.


----------



## pubert09 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have wanted to try this game. I hope the port controls work well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2012)

So wait let me get this straight:

>This countdown shows up that ends up being a port of the game for the iOS devices.
>A tweet from a NA localizer says that we should wait until the end, teasing us even more that there's something else
>Ends up being a $20.00 port

And yet people bitched and made a campaign to get the ending of Mass Effect 3 changed but nobody does anything for Square to get their shit together, after they've been trolling us and been turning to crap ever since the PS3 came out...? Weird.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 26, 2012)

TWEWY was one of the best games on the DS and I loved it, if the game was getting a re-release on another platform like the 3DS, PSP or Vita, I would understand the 20$ price, however I'm not a fan of digital content so I'd never buy a game for that price for an iOS or Android, I'm not a fan of this price for a rehash of the game (same goes for most of the rehashes that they put for those prices).


----------



## Lastly (Aug 26, 2012)

Post it on the other thread, ought to post it here. Mods, please remove this if this consider a violation.

Walkthrough in english.



I wish iPhone would die. It ruin the gaming industry. I remember seeing every little child holding a DS. Now it's either an iPhone with Angry Birds or iPad with Fruit Ninja. I don't hate Apple, but I hate their iOS products. This is why Microsoft Surface + Macbook Pro w/ Retina + Nintendo 3DS is the ultimate bundle. Gaming and power together. iOS so-called "Gamers"... just back away. I got my values... so you can keep yours, alright?


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

Lastly said:


> I wish iPhone would die. It ruin the gaming industry. I remember seeing every little child holding a DS. Now it's either an iPhone with Angry Birds or iPad with Fruit Ninja. I don't hate Apple, but I hate their iOS products. This is why Microsoft Surface + Macbook Pro w/ Retina + Nintendo 3DS is the ultimate bundle. Gaming and power together. iOS so-called "Gamers"... just back away. I got my values... so you can keep yours, alright?



My niece has a tablet which she plays Angry Brids and Fruit Ninja on. Going ballistic, Bro?


----------



## Lastly (Aug 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> Lastly said:
> 
> 
> > I wish iPhone would die. It ruin the gaming industry. I remember seeing every little child holding a DS. Now it's either an iPhone with Angry Birds or iPad with Fruit Ninja. I don't hate Apple, but I hate their iOS products. This is why Microsoft Surface + Macbook Pro w/ Retina + Nintendo 3DS is the ultimate bundle. Gaming and power together. iOS so-called "Gamers"... just back away. I got my values... so you can keep yours, alright?
> ...


1. a flat slab of stone, clay, or wood, used esp. for an inscription.
2. a small disk or cylinder of a compressed solid substance, typically a measured amount of a medicine or drug; a pill.
3. a writing pad.

Are you referring to an iPad? Or an Android? Or an Egyptian's Tablet?

On-Topic: Japan's Solo Remix is already on the App Store.


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

Lastly said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Lastly said:
> ...



No. Chinese Android tablet. Her parents would never buy her an iPad even though she asked for one.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Aug 26, 2012)

Why did Square Enix port it to iPhone. *I don't get people.*

Square Enix could have done multiple platforms, and they should have. It would have been much better to play on a PC with an actual controller and a larger screen. I need to say, Square Enix, get *Outta my face!!!*


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Welp, time to start boycotting Square Enix. You've officially passed EA on my top 3 list of hated game companies.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Aug 26, 2012)

Remember when I talked about how everyone disliked that trailer? Well square has shamelessly disabled opinions on the video, so that red bar is history now.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 26, 2012)

Sonic4Ever said:


> Remember when I talked about how everyone disliked that trailer? Well square has shamelessly disabled opinions on the video, so that red bar is history now.


Almost, if you look on your youtube video and look at the listing for a video, even if its ratings are disabled, you can see its ratings.

That trailer got 280 likes and 2,779 dislikes before they disabled ratings.


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

Well done lads, this thread has produced enough angst to create three more Final Fantasy VII spin offs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> >Ends up being a $20.00 port



A $20 port is horrendous? But we see a cavalcade of HD re-releases from all sides and shameless ports with no enhancements thrown across every platform for much more money than they're worth and we're complaining about a $20 port.

If this was the same news but you swapped iOS with any other device (PC, 3DS, Vita, Xbox 360, PS3) then it'd be a huge sea of applause. But it's just a bunch of generic Square Enix hate and a bunch of generic iOS hate rolled into one lump of whiny, self-entitled gamers.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 26, 2012)

If the Square-Enix fanbase weren't such pussies maybe Square-Enix might actually put out some quality games. Punish Square-Enix by not supporting their low-quality shit and then they might actually give a fuck.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > >Ends up being a $20.00 port
> ...



Actually for me, I would still be pissed off. All this teasing and even that tweet and shit, and it still just ends up being a port that sells for a bit too much when you can get the original for easily 10 bucks (like at my local EB). With the hype and teasing that went into the site, it didn't deserve to just be a port or remake or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Ahrimhan (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > >Ends up being a $20.00 port
> ...


i dont think its the port itself thats getting all the hate but the fact that they made a 7 day teaser website for it. sure HD remakes are produced all over the place but at least the companies making them normally dont start a big hype for them. some of it probably really is just generic SE and iOS hate but i think the majority is just pissed that they made that teaser side for it. if they just told the public "hey, TWEWY will be coming to iOS" i think most people would be fine as they were not expecting a sequel or something like that but with all the hype being made it was just a huge letdown to see that its just an iOS port.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahrimhan said:


> i dont think its the port itself thats getting all the hate but the fact that they made a 7 day teaser website for it. sure HD remakes are produced all over the place but at least the companies making them normally dont start a big hype for them. some of it probably really is just generic SE and iOS hate but i think the majority is just pissed that they made that teaser side for it. if they just told the public "hey, TWEWY will be coming to iOS" i think most people would be fine as they were not expecting a sequel or something like that but with all the hype being made it was just a huge letdown to see that its just an iOS port.



Everyone was on the edge of their seat a while back for a Capcom teaser site that launched a fucking viral marketing campaign for Dead Rising 2.

Seriously, grow a pair people.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So wait let me get this straight:
> 
> >This countdown shows up that ends up being a port of the game for the iOS devices.
> >A tweet from a NA localizer says that we should wait until the end, teasing us even more that there's something else
> ...


I think you should help start something.

It could be called "Operation... what are you doing?"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > So wait let me get this straight:
> ...



Operation World Begins with Us


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahrimhan said:


> i dont think its the port itself thats getting all the hate but the fact that they made a 7 day teaser website for it. sure HD remakes are produced all over the place but at least the companies making them normally dont start a big hype for them. some of it probably really is just generic SE and iOS hate but i think the majority is just pissed that they made that teaser side for it. if they just told the public "hey, TWEWY will be coming to iOS" i think most people would be fine as they were not expecting a sequel or something like that but with all the hype being made it was just a huge letdown to see that its just an iOS port.


They didn't do anything wrong, you're being way too butthurt over this.  Square Enix are a business, a teaser like this is great for letting people know that this exists and the more people who know about it the greater the sales. As I said before, you people only have yourselves to blame. You looked at the news sites and saw they were teasing this, Square Enix didn't create the hype you and the news sites did. You lot were the ones who were reading into every bit of information and assuming it was a sequel.

It is purely YOUR fault that you now feel the way you do.

Accept it and move on.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 26, 2012)

Says the person who put *The World Ends With You Sequel Is On It's Way *in the title?

The Teaser would clearly put that into someone head specially after so long and appearing in Kingdom Hearts,
just to be a ios port?

They had to disable the video rating because it was disliked so much.

-If not clear, sorry in a rush.


----------



## gDan (Aug 26, 2012)

still can't belive it. °_°


ShadowSoldier said:


> So wait let me get this straight:
> 
> >This countdown shows up that ends up being a port of the game for the iOS devices.
> >A tweet from a NA localizer says that we should wait until the end, teasing us even more that there's something else
> ...


This. Plus,


Sonic4Ever said:


> Remember when I talked about how everyone disliked that trailer? Well square has shamelessly disabled opinions on the video, so that red bar is history now.


this, plus


Sonic4Ever said:


> i dont think its the port itself thats getting all the hate but the fact that they made a 7 day teaser website for it. sure HD remakes are produced all over the place but at least the companies making them normally dont start a big hype for them. some of it probably really is just generic SE and iOS hate but i think the majority is just pissed that they made that teaser side for it. if they just told the public "hey, TWEWY will be coming to iOS" i think most people would be fine as they were not expecting a sequel or something like that but with all the hype being made it was just a huge letdown to see that its just an iOS port.


this.


ShadowSoldier said:


> Operation World Begins with Us


----------



## Ahrimhan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> They didn't do anything wrong, you're being way too butthurt over this.  Square Enix are a business, a teaser like this is great for letting people know that this exists and the more people who know about it the greater the sales. As I said before, you people only have yourselves to blame. You looked at the news sites and saw they were teasing this, Square Enix didn't create the hype you and the news sites did. You lot were the ones who were reading into every bit of information and assuming it was a sequel.
> 
> It is purely YOUR fault that you now feel the way you do.
> 
> Accept it and move on.


first of all, i didnt say they did anything wrong, saleswise they probably didnt, but that doesnt change that people dont like it. and of course they created the hype. what do you think teaser sites are for? they knew that there were fans waiting for something TWEWY related so they started the site in order for the fans to create the hype. SE didnt create it actively but passively through the fans and it was what they wanted to do. and the tweet from that transator guy (forgot his name)? that was actively creating hype. if it wasnt for that tweet, most fans probably would have moved on by now. i'm actually not pissed at SE for making that port, because now even more people can play a really good game and maybe with more fans there will at some point be a sequel. i didnt like how they teased us with it and i dont think something like that should be made for a simple port but oh well now they did. what i really didnt like though was that tweet and how he still "stands by it". he was like "but wait, theres more" and the fans trusted him and waited for more, and then there actually was nothing more at all.


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

God, I hope Kingdom Hearts 3 is an ios exclusive.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> God, I hope Kingdom Hearts 3 is an ios exclusive.



K*i*ngd*O*m Heart*S*

All signs point to yes.


----------



## PyroSpark (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Ahrimhan said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think its the port itself thats getting all the hate but the fact that they made a 7 day teaser website for it. sure HD remakes are produced all over the place but at least the companies making them normally dont start a big hype for them. some of it probably really is just generic SE and iOS hate but i think the majority is just pissed that they made that teaser side for it. if they just told the public "hey, TWEWY will be coming to iOS" i think most people would be fine as they were not expecting a sequel or something like that but with all the hype being made it was just a huge letdown to see that its just an iOS port.
> ...



Nah. I think Ahrimhan is correct. SE was pretty douchy in the what they did.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Says the person who put *The World Ends With You Sequel Is On It's Way *in the title?


I'm not the one bitching and whining like a little girl over a misunderstanding that was my own fault.


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 26, 2012)

Usually, I am a reasonable person. Usually, but not now. Fuck Squeenix, and fuck the assholes who are rejoicing at TWEWY's fanbase's disappointment.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

PyroSpark said:


> Nah. I think Ahrimhan is correct. SE was pretty douchy in the what they did.



Great argument.

I think people here just love finding excuses to complain about gaming because they have nothing better to do. God forbid they do something like play video games, we must complain more about them!


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

Warrior522 said:


> Usually, I am a reasonable person. Usually, but not now. Fuck Squeenix, and fuck the assholes who are rejoicing at TWEWY's fanbase's disappointment.



We're not rejoicing. We're laughing, Laughing at their reactions.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Great argument.
> 
> I think people here just love finding excuses to complain about gaming because they have nothing better to do. God forbid they do something like play video games, we must complain more about them!


Come on, Guild. Playing games is tiring and I need to vent my petty first-world frustrations!

The lesson here is never let a teaser get your hype and hopes up because that's precisely what they want to do. They all want to do this. It's nothing new.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2012)

AshuraZro said:


> The lesson here is never let a teaser get your hype and hopes up because that's precisely what they want to do. They all want to do this. It's nothing new.



This is a pretty good lesson right here.

Remember, people: they're called *tease*rs for a reason.


----------



## LAA (Aug 26, 2012)

I think most people are really just annoyed to being led that this may be for a TWEWY sequel and the tweet giving fans false hope didnt help either. I realise SE were using this website as a nice way to reveal the iOS port, but it just seems a little too much for simply an iOS port and gave people the wrong idea, which along with the other factors, just made the iOS port underwhelming to what was being implied elsewhere.
If SE just made a suprise announcement a TWEWY iOS port was happening, there wouldnt be nearly as much hate.
To be honest, I was disappointed it was just the iOS port, after being led to think there would be more revealed, however I'm not really angry, I hope the port is good, but I think SE just handled the announcements in some wrong ways and gave fans the wrong idea and making them feel they've been trolled.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

Warrior522 said:


> fuck the assholes who are rejoicing at TWEWY's fanbase's disappointment.


It's really funny though, it's like watching children who think they were going to get a bike when they ended up with roller skates.

Oh and right back at ya.


----------



## PyroSpark (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> PyroSpark said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. I think Ahrimhan is correct. SE was pretty douchy in the what they did.
> ...



Well my argument was already stated by the guy I agreed with. A teaser trailer for this was kinda pointless, imo.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > >Ends up being a $20.00 port
> ...


It is horrendous. It's an old game that will have worse controls and a messed up battle system. On iOS, too (where it should be $5-10).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

soulx said:


> It is horrendous. It's an old game that will have worse controls and a messed up battle system. On iOS, too (where it should be $5-10).



I forgot that the first game had such excellent controls and a great battle system.

Also, there's a fair share of games that are around the $15 mark on iOS, and they're often quality RPGs and stuff. Why is this getting hated on for it?

EDIT: It's a sad day in gaming when people are complaining about games being $20.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > It is horrendous. It's an old game that will have worse controls and a messed up battle system. On iOS, too (where it should be $5-10).
> ...


It did but you hate the game so I'm not going to bother arguing that.


Why don't you name a couple of those games?


----------



## danweb (Aug 26, 2012)

So much disappointment. Well, I'm still hoping for a 3DS sequel.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > It is horrendous. It's an old game that will have worse controls and a messed up battle system. On iOS, too (where it should be $5-10).
> ...


Probably because those are original games and not ports nor did they have a big teaser site and tweets telling people to keep an eye out until the end.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Probably because those are original games and not ports nor did they have a big teaser site and tweets telling people to keep an eye out until the end.



Okay, name the last time a teaser site actually led to anything good.

Again, we were on the edge of our seat for a fucking *Dead Rising 2 viral marketing campaign*. They hyped hyping a game.

If you see a teaser site, assume the least. It's not like a conference or anything.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

danweb said:


> So much disappointment. Well, I'm still hoping for a 3DS sequel.


Alot of people are.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Probably because those are original games and not ports nor did they have a big teaser site and tweets telling people to keep an eye out until the end.
> ...



It doesn't matter. Everybody knew it was about TWEwY, and everybody knew it was a port to an iOS, but yet that tweet showed up telling us to keep watching until the end. How can you not expect something big?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It doesn't matter. Everybody knew it was about TWEwY, and everybody knew it was a port to an iOS, but yet that tweet showed up telling us to keep watching until the end. How can you not expect something big?



It does matter. My point was that people were overhyping this and then blamed everyone but themselves for the fact that they did this. Teaser sites are generally shit. If something is such a prolific announcement you shouldn't need to generate your own hype for it. You don't see teaser sites for new Mario, Zelda, Final Fantasy, or CoD games. Why? Because they're usually a big enough affair to generate their own buzz. Teaser sites are just hype mongering for something that doesn't gather much hype.

Even then, we're all shooting down what looks to be a decent looking port before even trying. What if the new battle system is awesome and the graphics already look great. What if it helps rocket the game into becoming a franchise so it can continue? Then it won't get looked down on so much as it is now.

Gamers: Always complaining, never pleased.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 27, 2012)

The game is now available on iTunes in North America (or Canada iTunes at least).


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 27, 2012)

I find it funny how people are just trying to blame only the fans and not give anything to the devs.

Imagine if companies start doing this more often. A teaser for a Zelda game? 3 days later, nope
just a teaser for a Zelda case for the iphone. -.-'

Or some kind of stupid thing like that.


----------



## Squirps (Aug 27, 2012)

Wait, why the FUCK isn't it available for iPod Touch 4G??? I looked on my sister's iPhone 4S after not finding in the App Store on my iPod and discovered that it was available on her App Store! Is there a way to still get it?? D:


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I find it funny how people are just trying to blame only the fans and not give anything to the devs.
> 
> Imagine if companies start doing this more often. A teaser for a Zelda game? 3 days later, nope
> just a teaser for a Zelda case for the iphone. -.-'
> ...



Are the Devs responsible for marketing?


----------



## mameks (Aug 27, 2012)

the major problem I have is that the iOS version looks nice :c


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 27, 2012)

aguyyyy said:


> Wait, why the FUCK isn't it available for iPod Touch 4G??? I looked on my sister's iPhone 4S after not finding in the App Store on my iPod and discovered that it was available on her App Store! Is there a way to still get it?? D:


Download it off iTunes and sync?


----------



## LAA (Aug 27, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> aguyyyy said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, why the FUCK isn't it available for iPod Touch 4G??? I looked on my sister's iPhone 4S after not finding in the App Store on my iPod and discovered that it was available on her App Store! Is there a way to still get it?? D:
> ...



Sadly it isnt available and I'm an iPod Touch 4G owner too.
With this, I'm now thinking SE just made the wrong move. Its fair to say they made this game mainly to attract more fans to its fanbase and partly for a fan service I guess.
But they're only attracting people with the best iOS devices, which means they're only giving the oppurtunity of this game to only SOME of the iOS users.

Hopefully, when the game gets uploaded somewhere, perhaps it can be made to work with iPod Touch 4, I'm suprised it doesnt work really. I remember when world of goo was only on ipad for a time and people messed with a file and got it working on ipods/iphones, so hopefully the same thing can happen again.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, it's available for me (iPod touch 4G) and it's around ~600MB in size.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Aug 27, 2012)

iPad version isn't cracked yet...waiting on the iPhone/iPod version to download just to try it out.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 27, 2012)

Uhhh, do IOS emulators exist?


----------



## Squirps (Aug 27, 2012)

It looks like the iPod touch is NOT supported oddly enough according to @brilingual, which is rather unfortunate---looks like I'm going to need to get via other methods...kinda sad cuz I actually would not have minded paying. :/

Also it looks like that TWEwY for the iPhone has been cracked and it's been uploaded by an unknown according to **********. (You know, that place )

I'm not too sure as ti why it wouldn't be supported by iPod touch while the game can still be played on an iPhone---not that many differences honestly for this app...shame really....


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

Hahaha the trolling.. That was just evil.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 30, 2012)

Squeenix seems to be going the way of the Crapcom.


----------



## Izzy011 (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anybody know if this pic is real? Apparently it shows up after completing the games with the secret ending
http://i.imgur.com/oCjx9.jpg


----------



## Devin (Aug 31, 2012)

Izzy011 said:


> Does anybody know if this pic is real? Apparently it shows up after completing the games with the secret ending
> http://i.imgur.com/oCjx9.jpg



I could have sworn it was;



Spoiler


----------



## Giratina3 (Aug 31, 2012)

Izzy011 said:


> Does anybody know if this pic is real? Apparently it shows up after completing the games with the secret ending
> http://i.imgur.com/oCjx9.jpg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR393hS2C_g It is real!


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Giratina3 said:


> Izzy011 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if this pic is real? Apparently it shows up after completing the games with the secret ending
> ...


Apparently it hints that a sequel is coming.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 1, 2012)

Haha, here goes the hype again.


----------



## danweb (Sep 1, 2012)

So all hope is not lost. Brian Gray also confirmed it to be real and that it is important news, so, we should keep an eye out for any more news that may be coming soon.


----------

